# Windows 2008 sbs with exchange 2007 - undeliverable ISP messages



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay I have a group of users who were all on an sbs 2003 box. I migrated them to a 2008 box. They then were complaining because a few people had corrupted PST files.

I am not trusting the age of their machines so I setup for Outlook 2003 to have 2 accounts in it 1) Their standard pop accounts they have with a large ISP (this has been set as their primary account to send by default) and 2) an exchange account that when they check thier pop accounts it dumps into the exchange mailbox system.

This all works but for some reason once in awhile when they hit send it goes into the exchange system which has absolutely no setup since there is no SMTP connector and I am not even 100% sure how to get the Exchange to route to the ISP e-mails.

So heres the eholw setup as an example
[email protected] email comes in under a pop setup directly to the outlook client and then goes into the users exchange mailbox at [email protected]. Usually as the user replies it goes to domain.rr.com through outlook ut other times it just goes into localdomain.com and then they get an undeliverable.

I like the centralized mailboxes on the exchange and all the management features it has. I can't get them setup with a valid MX record or a domain name as they don't want to change all their contact stuff just yet.

There are about 15 users all setup this way.

I saw the pop connecter but from all I read this is ONLY for incoming mail. I am assuming my outgoing mail would still get stuck?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I know if you have multiple accounts setup in Outlook it gives you the option as a drop down as to which account you are sending from. My only guess would be they are inadvertently selecting the local domain email address instead of their ISP email address.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Their not selecting that I have even watched them make some e-mails. Nothing I can see is causing this at all.


----------

